# Cyber-Mobbing: Millionenklage gegen Facebook



## Newsfeed (6 März 2009)

<img src=http://images.pcwelt.de/images/pcwelt/bdb/1972200/1972260/72x56.jpg width=72 height=56 alt="" border=1>




*Cyber-Mobbing: Millionenklage gegen Facebook*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]In den Vereinigten Staaten sorgt derzeit ein neuer Cyber-Mobbing-Fall für Aufsehen. Denise Finkel, so der Name des Opfers, wirft den Angeklagten vor, durch Cyber-Mobbing-Attacken auf dem sozialen Netzwerk traumatisiert worden zu sein. Sie fordert drei Millionen Dollar Schadenersatz.[/SIZE]














Weiterlesen...


----------

